
Lawsuit names NordVPN, Tesonet in proxy data extraction scheme - anigbrowl
https://restoreprivacy.com/lawsuit-names-nordvpn-tesonet/
======
tmikaeld
I was sceptical against NordVPN too and have been checking wireshark traffic
for other requests a few times every month, and have seen nothing out of the
ordinary. Little snitch have shown no non-vpn connections either.

Apparently they are doing an independent audit to prove they are legit.

[https://nordvpn.com/blog/nordvpn-false-
allegations/](https://nordvpn.com/blog/nordvpn-false-allegations/)

I'd hope they would open source their VPN client, makes inspection and audits
easier on the user side.

------
meanmartine
I don’t know, but this whole scandal looks really ridiculous to me. I mean VPN
users are usually more techy and should notice that the Internet connection is
being used by another service (by really dropped speed and/or used bandwidth).
I’ve checked it with Wireshark and everything seems alright to me — only
connections are being made to the VPN servers. Read that they are doing a full
audit in 2 months or so about the whole zero log policy so it will be
interesting to see, even though I doubt anything scandalous will come out.

------
cutety
Anyone have a good VPN recommendation? My NordVPN subscription actually just
recently expired, and I was going to renew it, but in light of this, I’m open
to other options.

~~~
maxyme
AirVPN has worked well for me. They show the bandwidth capacity, use and
current users of each server online so you can always make a informed
decision. They let you use full capacity of the servers (I've brought a server
from 100mbps usage to 900mbps on my gigabit line). They also have pretty good
tooling, openvpn profile creator online, port forwarding, dns proxying
servers...

~~~
spindle
I also like AirVPN, and ExpressVPN - I'd choose between them based on the
location of servers and which client software you prefer.

------
eropple
Wonder if this is why the long-running Something Awful deal went away.

------
EvangelicalPig
So is the NordVPN client app using users computers as a glorified proxy
network, or is it something else?

~~~
hiciu
It should be pretty easy to prove with tcpdump or even a decent firewall;
their app should make connections only to their server.

------
jhanschoo
TLDR: Lawsuit alleges NordVPN's parent company is employing botnet code that
is patented by Luminati. Article author suspects that if NordVPN is doing it,
it is probably in the vehicle of their VPN app.

It seems to me that suspicious users can avoid this by either connecting to
NordVPN VPN proxies using a client they trust rather than through the app.
Alternatively, for those on macOS, use the version of the app published in the
Mac app store.

~~~
binomialxenon
If the mobile apps have this shady botnet stuff in them, why would the macOS
app be assumed safe? I wouldn't trust it either. I'd stick to using a
trustworthy VPN client program that's not affiliated with the VPN provider.

